# استفسار عن ماكينه morbidelli u 26



## k4reem (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا اعمل في احدى شركات الدعايا و الاعلان
و اشتغلت على ماكينات ال cnc
multicam
gerber
و اشتغلت على ماكينات ليزر مثل epilog
universal
امبارح في ماكينه جت 
الشركه
هيا ماكينه سي ان سي اخشاب
جبناها مستعملة
طبعا احنا متعودين نشتغل ببرامج مثل artcam
composer
artpath
الماكينه الي جت 
انا عن نفسي اول مره اشوفها
نظام تشغيها يعني
هيا اسمها
morbidelli u 26

لو حد عندو علم بيها يا ريت يكلمني شويه عنها
و شكرا​


----------



## k4reem (12 فبراير 2010)

مفيش حد عارف ولا محدش شاف الموضوع ؟


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (26 فبراير 2010)

مفيش حد عارف ولا محدش شاف الموضوع ؟
هل معك كتالوجات الماكينه ؟


----------



## im alive (26 فبراير 2010)

الماكنة دى من scm وبرنامج التشغيل بتاعها xillog plus

لو هى قولى وانشاء الله اقدر اساعدك


----------



## amgamgamg (26 فبراير 2010)

يا سيدي انا اسمي فريد حوراني من الاردن وبشتغل على ماكينة mobidelli وال xillog plus هو نفس الشي
واذا بدك اي سؤال انا جاهز


----------



## delta_egypt_100 (1 أغسطس 2010)

عندى المعلومات الكامله عن الماكينه


----------



## mar7oum (10 يناير 2011)

أخي العزيز
أنا أشتغلت على ال U15 وهي نفس البرنامج ولكنه ليس xilog أنه برنامج Gcodeولكني لم أجرب تدخيل برانج عليها من الخارج


----------



## basrak1988 (19 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم هي الماكينة بتشتفل عل برنامج ASpan 
وهي موقع البرنامج www.autosoftware.it


----------

